# Education Credential Assessment



## arkhan433 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi guys, I have confusion about my ECA. my ECA says I have Diploma Canadian equivalency of three years and Bachelor's Degree four years. what will be the most appropriate option to choose when completing the express entry profile? 
Should I choose "Two or more certificates, diplomas, or degrees. One must be for a program of three or mare years"


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It looks like that indeed is your situation.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

arkhan433 said:


> Hi guys, I have confusion about my ECA. my ECA says *I have Diploma Canadian equivalency of three years and Bachelor's Degree four years*. what will be the most appropriate option to choose when completing the express entry profile?
> Should I choose "Two or more certificates, diplomas, or degrees. One must be for a program of three or mare years"



The answer is pretty self evident is it not?


----------



## arkhan433 (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks guys, I don't know if I am just nervous or what... started all by myself and don't know what the next step is going to be..


----------



## startwithdeepak (Mar 7, 2016)

*Need help regarding ECA*

1) I have my BSc in Computer Science and have Transcripts of my individual mark sheets.But do-not have Transcript for Provisional Certificate, so will i need Transcript for Provisional certificate as well or just a photocopy will suffice?

2) According to the WES website, they are asking for Transcripts in a closed envelope which is in the following format and i do have a closed and official sealed envelope sent to me via mail from my college, but the back flap do not have a stamp with signature of the college resgistrar, so will it be a problem? I copied from the below text from WES website) 

"If the document is given to you to forward to WES, it must be attested & dated and placed in an official sealed envelope that is signed or stamped across the back flap by the appropriate authentication officer at the institution that conducted the examination. If the envelope has been opened or there is no stamp or signature across the back flap, the document will not be accepted by WES."


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

startwithdeepak said:


> 1) I have my BSc in Computer Science and have Transcripts of my individual mark sheets.But do-not have Transcript for Provisional Certificate, so will i need Transcript for Provisional certificate as well or just a photocopy will suffice?


Official copies are usually what is expected.




> 2) According to the WES website, they are asking for Transcripts in a closed envelope which is in the following format and i do have a closed and official sealed envelope sent to me via mail from my college, but the back flap do not have a stamp with signature of the college resgistrar, *so will it be a problem*? I copied from the below text from WES website)
> 
> 
> "If the document is given to you to forward to WES, it must be attested & dated and placed in an official sealed envelope that is signed or stamped across the back flap by the appropriate authentication officer at the institution that conducted the examination. *If the envelope has been opened or there is no stamp or signature across the back flap, the document will not be accepted by WES*."



How can someone with a university degree not understand this? It is self explanatory. Yes, it will be a problem and it tells you so right in the text that you copied from their website!


----------

